# Ermine



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Today my Brother and I checked our martin traps---Just my luck I caught 2 weasel's and Martin Had visted both of my sets after the weasel had been caught. Season ends Sunday-We'er only allowed 1 Martin or 1 fisher not both either or on a license this year so we only have a couple of sets out each.---10 day season--Started cold this morning 4 above we had a high of 16 its 7 out now have a great week-end guys-----sb


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mad respect for you guys. Trapping inch long animals under feet of snow. I cannot even catch foot long animals on inches of snow!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Skip now you can start that hat you've always wanted ! LOL Will it be ready in time for the Rondy ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely looking little animals Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Mad respect for you guys. Trapping inch long animals under feet of snow. I cannot even catch foot long animals on inches of snow!


 Good one-- notice what he was using for bait-- I used them all the time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Skip !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great Skip, to bad its such a short season.


----------

